# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Po Mu Do Me Jepni Nai Her Aop !

## [PaRTiZoNi]

Ca Bohet kshu mer se lam lesht ne chat edhe i Cop Aop-i Nuk ta jepni , bobobobobobo as i pergjigje nuk t`jepni , ishalla ma jepni ktu pergjigjen , Flm  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> Po Mu Do Me Jepni Nai Her Aop !


Kur Tja Besh Posht Milani Dhe Para Bayern Me Gjith Gjermanin  :perqeshje:

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ti nuk e meriton.
Je kopjac.

Eksplusivitetin e ka bimbumibami.
 :shkelje syri:

----------


## PlAyBoY

ti nuk do marresh aop se je flodist clonist ddosist e ca marojn me ist ne fund

----------


## ixnpeL

> ti nuk do marresh aop se je flodist clonist ddosist e ca marojn me ist ne fund




te fala fetie kases  :buzeqeshje:  (motreS) 
respekte  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## AjSi

Cfare eshte AOP  se si shum e kerkoni???

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> Cfare eshte AOP  se si shum e kerkoni???


Futu Ne Chat Se Ke Per Ta Mesuar Aop Esht Per Te Mbajtur Rregulla Ne Chat 
Ku Nje User Kerkon Te Perdor Fjalor Te Pa Deshiruar E Denon Duke E len Jasht Ose Duke Mos I dhen Drejten E Fjales Kuptove Per Ca Esht Aop Per Te Mbajtur Qetesi Publike  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Borix

Partizon, e ke marre ate leternjoftimin elektronik? Eshte parakusht.

----------


## brezi97

Rri ore se qenke mire !!

*C'e do Aop apo qe te shkaterrohesh nga nervat se qenke dhe djal i ri dhe nuk te ben mire Aop.*

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

*O Albaguard mir ne chat nuk kthe pergjigje po as ne forum nuk e mer mundimin me dhon i pergjigje !!!*

----------


## L3nD1

*Fk-Partizoni Hi Lale M/F U Harrova  Duhet me te pyte. ne chat.....  Tani sa per aop e di kur do e moresh kur te futet Shqiperia ne BE 

Mos u merzit re se shume shpejt do futena  

Ishalla e Merr Bye*

----------


## Shkodrani_Itali

Me Shum Se Ti Nuk E Merito Njeri Tjeter

----------


## ToNi-R_B-BoY

Po Te Isha un Sop Ty do te jepja direkte aop pas 2 min do te merrja ne tel per te me dhon kafe (BIRRAAAAAAAAA) :Ppppp Nejse shpresoj shume qe te te japin Sepse te gjith e dine qe je nje user i vjeter dhe qe i dedikon shume kohe chatit SUKSESE ne vazhdim !!!

----------


## El_Culpable_

*Partizoni a t'vje me qesh kur i kujto ditet qe qashe me u bo Aop??*

----------


## prishtinase

partizon hec ke chati im tet bej admin  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> *Partizoni a t'vje me qesh kur i kujto ditet qe qashe me u bo Aop??*


Kom pas qen terrorist pranej mezor ma jepnin :P 
Edhe vetë se dija që kjo temë është akoma hap. lol 




> partizon hec ke chati im tet bej admin


Në vend, ç'është ajo fjalë :P

----------


## milanistja_el

> Kom pas qen terrorist pranej mezor ma jepnin :P 
> Edhe vetë se dija që kjo temë është akoma hap. lol 
> 
> 
> 
> Në vend, ç'është ajo fjalë :P


Po ircjap pranon te te bejne?  :perqeshje:

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> Po ircjap pranon te te bejne?


Do bëj pak të vështirin në fillim :P

----------


## derjansi

kurren e kurres 

absolutisht kunder lol

----------

